# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Odd email

## Trog

Has anyone else received this odd email?  Sent to 'undisclosed recipients' but how it ends up in an assoc secretary's inbox beats me!  Text below:

Hello,
My name is Frederick from lachine,Quebec Canada, and Ill like to place order with you, please check bellow items, advice your price and availability...

1) Hives: Standard beehives
More two chambers
Price:
2) Bee Suits: Complete suit
Size: Medium
Price:
3) Natural honey: Natural Honey ( please advice mode of preservation)
Drum Size: 300/330kg Drum
Price:
Merchine
5) Extrator: Electric Honey Extractor merchine
Plain roller
Plain roller w/motor 220V
For the honey if you supply in a different container kindly specify with price and email me your prices on other items, minimum quantity your allow per order and available payment method you have. email me back with your number so i can follow up this order. thanks
I will be looking forward to hear from you soon.
Regards
Fred
+1514-600-0911
Lachine, Quebec

----------


## Neils

Trog, I haven't but my advice is ignore it and any follow on messages. If your email lets you, flag it as spam.

Don't reply to it, if nothing else you validate your email.

It smacks of a classic "419" scam attempt.

----------


## gavin

Nice to see that you got back safely from the pub, Neil.  He's a tall, handsome fellow if anyone is curious.

Maybe Fred has managed to hack into the email system of one of those purveyors of beekeeping spam that emanates from Devon or the Scottish Borders or wherever.

----------


## chris

Although it's from Quebec, it's not the language of a French speaker translating. I agree with Nellie-it stinks.
Nellie, what's a 419 scam?

----------


## Trog

Fear not, Nellie, though it is better spelled than the usual 419 scam from Nigeria, I'm sure it's of the same ilk.  I get regular scams like this with the B & B, strangely from a group of Greek trainee priests wanting to spend two weeks 'in my country'.  According to the Oban Times, folk have fallen for that one, accepting an overpayment then sending a refund ... and the original payment then bounces.  I posted it in case anyone else had received similar.

----------


## Neils

> Although it's from Quebec, it's not the language of a French speaker translating. I agree with Nellie-it stinks.
> Nellie, what's a 419 scam?


They're the "help me embezzle millions of pounds of third world taxpayer's money from this country and I'll give you 10% for your trouble..." type emails.

419 is the section of Nigerian law that covers these sorts of scams if memory serves me right, I think it does technically outlaw them rather than encourage them.

----------


## Ruary

Yes, I got a copy of this, deleted it as fast as I could.

----------


## Feckless Drone

hi all - this is a big problem. Send the email to me, with full details of your bank account and I'll take care of it for you. For a fee of £50 I will also make sure you win the lottery of your choice. For a fee of £100 I'll post stuff about pesticides on.... maybe not!

FD

----------


## Jon

another feckless shill comes out of the woodwork!

----------


## Calum

Hi
I get them wanting to sell me hide gloves, from Afganistan! Not sure if it is a scamm, not bothered, fishermans orange or blue gloves are the best!

----------

